

If you’re still creating new apps with Rails then wake up your career is over - markdownmail
http://blog.markdownmail.io/blog/2014/02/21/async-in-rails-is-awful/

======
midgetjones
Linkbait. The whole thing can be summed up with your admittance "Obviously
this is demonstrating a lack knowledge about rails."

------
gkop
Say the guys using webrick in production:
[http://imgur.com/Raob24o](http://imgur.com/Raob24o)

~~~
markdownmail
True, it's not like we're going to re-write all the things 'cos we didn't like
it :)

~~~
gkop
I get that :) I mean, webrick is not recommended in production -
[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/getting-started-
with-r...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/getting-started-with-
rails4#webserver)

~~~
markdownmail
Shit the bed, thanks for pointing that one out. But seriously what the hell
Heroku? I'd expect the recommended way to be the default way.

------
peachepe
If there's one thing I hate, its a complete idiot who thinks and tries to
prove he's smarter than the world.

------
claudiug
async IO is not the bullet for any service that you will ever wrote. and you
are using webrick in production, this pretty much show you're knowledge about
rails and web development. But is fine, is good to be troll and you're the
smartest in the world. you're world

